# Overnight Stay At the Vets



## helz (May 24, 2008)

Hey Everyone,

I thought I would put this in the general section because I am a little confused, I thought the cost of an overnight stay at the vet was normally quite expensive, however, my cat is probably going to have been at the vets for 6 nights by the time he comes home. He needs an op for a hernia and has had an x-ray, yet the price that has been estimated for him is about £300, maybe a little more.

Does that not sound unbelivably cheep?


----------



## Madness (Mar 15, 2008)

no its the normal prive i think ..
my vet told me last time ..
He said ..you should make a health insurance for her incase she got a broken legg and need x-ray you would pay at least 300 ..

but anyway..its too much 300 !


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

Sorry I may have been unclear, they have estimated £300 for his whole treatment, so I don't think they are charging me for his overnight stays, or if they are it must be very cheap.

When he was having the x-ray, i asked the price and was told £35, I thought this was really cheap aswell!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

helz said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I thought I would put this in the general section because I am a little confused, I thought the cost of an overnight stay at the vet was normally quite expensive, however, my cat is probably going to have been at the vets for 6 nights by the time he comes home. He needs an op for a hernia and has had an x-ray, yet the price that has been estimated for him is about £300, maybe a little more.
> 
> Does that not sound unbelivably cheep?


i think myself this price sounds very reasonable..


----------



## Madness (Mar 15, 2008)

helz said:


> Sorry I may have been unclear, they have estimated £300 for his whole treatment, so I don't think they are charging me for his overnight stays, or if they are it must be very cheap.
> 
> When he was having the x-ray, i asked the price and was told £35, I thought this was really cheap aswell!


 for the whole treatment  ..

can I have your vet phone 

if this is the case..its very cheap !


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

Madness said:


> for the whole treatment  ..
> 
> can I have your vet phone
> 
> if this is the case..its very cheap !


Yeah this is what I was thinking, and everytime I talk to them, I explain that I would like to know the cost at every stage (just coz I have heard of vets who do treatment after treatment and then chuck a missive bill in front of the owner at the end with no warning at all).

He is now not haveing his operationt ill monday, so will be in over the weekend, when they told me this, I said once more okay, but I will need to know if the costs go up, and they didn't say "well thats going to cost you another x amount" or anything like that. The girl just said "thats fine we will let you know if things are going to cost any more."

I should deff hold onto these vets right?!?!
It is a really nice surgery too!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

£300 sounds a lot to me but there again I wouldn't know what to expect. When my pets need help the cost isn't something I think about, until after then I tend to think HOW MUCH.

Sue


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

One of my whippets has just spent a week at the vets the total cost was £465 and I got discount on that. That was also including all her treatment and tests. The bill said £30 a night


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

when my cat was a kitten she was in hospital for two nights and had treatment and came to £215, this included the £98 initial fee as it was OOH!


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

Well my cat has now got to stay a bit longer at the vets, and I said to the girl on reception, okay, can you let me know of any costs going up, she said she would, but they have not told me of any extra costs... i am starting to wonder if they have missed that bit out... hmn... well time will tell...


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Sounds about right to me, I had a girl stop in vets for about 6 nights and she had all her female bits took away, that cost about £330


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

Well I know the price of an x-ray at this vets is £35, which I think is pretty dam cheap for an x-ray, so I will stay hopeful that this is the full cost.


----------

